# Feeder insects nutritional value, pdf



## CleanHome Chameleons (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all

So I was searching the net for info on feeder insect values and I could only find this, 

http://www.nagonline.net/Technical%2...02MODIFIED.pdf

http://www.organicvaluerecovery.com/studies/studies_nutrient_content_of_insects.htm

its rather good but if anybody else has a link to similar stuff please post it up as this one is still missing a few feeders of the list.

Chitin, calcium to phosphorus ratios, its all there 

hope this helps 

Mark


----------

